# Picture It 2001: Brushes?



## humpen (13. August 2002)

tja, ich habe das grafikprogramm Picture It 2001 Photo und ich würd gern mal wissen, ob einer von euch weiß, ob es dafür vielleicht brushes gibt?!
danke!
humpen


----------



## humpen (18. August 2002)

büüüüüdde, leude, helft mir!!


----------



## Sayo (31. Mai 2006)

ja ich hab das gleiche problem aber ich glaube für PIt gibts keine brushes


----------

